# Understanding stock reports



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am trying to understand grade stock auction reports. I understand the reports for our local auction, it's pretty simple as they go by weight, kid/buck/doe.

But what about this:
SV_LS554
Frankfort, KY Mon Mar 11, 2013 USDA-KY Dept of Ag Market News

Bluegrass Stockyards of Richmond, Richmond, KY
Graded Goat and Sheep Sale

Receipts: Goats: 257 
Slaughter Classes: sold per hundred weight (cwt)
Kids: Selection 1-2 45-60 lbs 239.00; 60-80 lbs 212.50. 
Selection 2 30-45 lbs 211.00; 45-65 lbs 220.00. 
Selection 3 45-60 lbs 197.50; 60-80 lbs 165.00. 

Does/Nannies: 70-95 lbs 112.50; 100-140 lbs 109.00; 140-180 lbs 84.00.

Bx/Billies: 100-120 lbs 105.00; 200-220 lbs 104.00.


Replacement Goats: sold by the head

Not reported


For example Kids: Selection 1-2, Selection 2 and Selection 3. How do they determine that? 
At those types of sales do they typically sell per goat, or by group of goats? 
For example, if you have 5 healthy, average, bucklings or wethers, would you expect individual prices, or sell as a group?

Just trying to figure this out lol

We have a few wethers we will take to auction if they don't sell in the next month, and I'm looking into a different place as the one near us is more cattle/sheep and don't bring as good of prices as the others. I mean it's 15 minutes away and we get an average of $120-150 per goat...so not horrible.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

At my local sale barn that would mean the quality of the kids. In other words the selection 1 would be kids nice quality kids that are filled out and look like they are a good weight for their age. The Selection 3 would be kids that are sickly looking or are on the skinny side for their size. They are usually sold in groups with bucks, wethers, and doelings all mixed in. If they were sold individually it would have an hd after the price. Around here the ideal weight is 40-60lbs but I try to get them to weigh at least 60lbs because it seems like when I get the paperwork back they weigh less there than they do here


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

It looks like your market wants them under 80lbs. But, I think the real number is under 75lbs because of the box size. Here you seem to get the best price if the entire draft you run are really close to the same size and right at 70lbs. The bigger the draft, the less you pay in fees, and they seem to sell for more. I would call and find out the charges and details. I don't think they run through slaughters by the head.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

GTAllen what is meant by "draft"?
Around here the sale barn determines how they go.
We once brought 2 pick up loads; one with males the other females, all tagged.
The barn ran them (ours) through in two groups by gender.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok I feel like a dummy, but this part has me confused since it doesn't say that in our local auction, and they are sold by head/estimated weight
Receipts: Goats: 257 
Slaughter Classes: *sold per hundred weight (cwt)*
Kids: Selection 1-2 45-60 lbs 239.00; 60-80 lbs 212.50. 
Selection 2 30-45 lbs 211.00; 45-65 lbs 220.00. 
Selection 3 45-60 lbs 197.50; 60-80 lbs 165.00.


----------



## CantMiss (Mar 25, 2013)

Sold per hundred pounds (cwt) Easiest way I can explain it is to move the decimal two places. Kid selection 1-2 45-60lbs $2.39 a lb


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

CantMiss said:


> Sold per hundred pounds (cwt) Easiest way I can explain it is to move the decimal two places. Kid selection 1-2 45-60lbs $2.39 a lb


Thanks! That's what I was wondering! We were like... $239 a goat? lol We knew that wasn't right. I appreciate you explaining that, makes it more realistic lol


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

$120-$150 a head pretty good money for a small sale.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We took 4 boys to the sale yesterday, prices were down a bit because it was after Easter, but there were 312 goats.
Our boys were put in selection 2 45-60lbs <selection 1 was 2 older boys>, ours sold for $2.20lb. My husband overheard several people saying now was the time to sell because with Easter being over, the prices are going to drop a lot until fall.

There were just so many skinny, sickly looking goats.... Some boer does who with weight I bet are beautiful animals, but looks like a couple have had mastitis, and some had lousy feet you could tell hadn't been trimmed.

Some people were telling me that particular sale used to offer quality - nice registered goats too, and now it's just basically touch and go, mostly culls. 
such a shame. I don't know of a good goat sale near us. I wish there was one that sold registered/non registered quality goats without having to have hundreds and thousands to buy. All breeds, etc.
Of course we don't have room for anymore lol but still... It broke my heart to see the condition of some of those goats, there were 2 that my husband and I thought would fall over dead they were so thin.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

It has been trending down for a little while. The market might have a few little spots to sell before Cinco de Mayo and 4th of July.


----------

